# Exporter la liste des messages



## flotow (19 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir,

Est-t-il possible d'obtenir avoir une archive contenant l'ensemble des messages (au moins public) de mon compte ?
Faut-il faire la demande par mail, ou existe-t-il une fonctionnalité sur les forums pour le faire tout seul ?

Merci !


----------



## Anthony (19 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Est-t-il possible d'obtenir avoir une archive contenant l'ensemble des messages (au moins public) de mon compte ?



Malheureusement, ce n'est pas une fonction intégrée à Xenforo, ce qui ne chagrine assez. Mais comme pour tout, il suffit de m'envoyer un MP ou un mail et on peut regarder ça.


----------

